#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  What products will get skyrocket price in 2020?

## Bhavya

It seems like many products are expected to get skyrocket rise in price in 2020. For example, gold, bitcoin, house prices, etc expected to be skyrocket in price in 2020. What do you think guys other than these, what products will get skyrocket price in 2020?

----------

